# [HowTo] unbeaufsichtigtes Backup mit Clonezilla



## Jimini (19. September 2014)

Aloha,

da hier immer wieder von Datenverlusten und fehlenden Backups zu lesen ist, kam mir die Idee, eine Methode vorzustellen, mit welcher man sehr bequem ein 1:1-Image seiner Festplatte / SSD anlegen kann.
Konkret läuft es so ab:
- externes Backupmedium anschließen
- davon booten
- das Programm erstellt vollautomatisch ein Image der ersten Festplatte / SSD des Systems
- nach erfolgter Sicherung schaltet sich das System automatisch ab

Das Image umfasst nur die Daten des Laufwerks - leere Sektoren werden also nicht gesichert. Welches Betriebssystem und Dateisystem verwendet werden, ist hierbei völlig egal. Ebenfalls ist es möglich, verschlüsselte Festplatten zu sichern, hierbei wird dann allerdings das komplette Laufwerk gesichert, das Clonezilla aufgrund der Verschlüsselung nicht zwischen beschriebenen und leeren Sektoren unterscheiden kann.
Ich nutze diese Methode nun schon seit einigen Jahren mit verschiedensten Systemen.

*Hinweis: ich rate dringend dazu, einen Sicherungstestlauf mit einer Festplatte durchzuführen, welche unbedeutende Daten enthält!*​
*Was wird benötigt?*
- ein externes Sicherungsmedium (USB-Festplatte, großer USB-Stick...), welches ein bisschen größer sein sollte als der belegte Speicherplatz auf dem zu sichernden Medium
- Clonezilla (aktuelle Systeme benötigen normalerweise die amd64-Version, als Dateiformat *.iso auswählen)
- ein Programm, um das Image auf das Sicherungsmedium zu schreiben (beispielsweise UNetbootin
- die relevanten Konfigurationsdateien (grub.cfg und syslinux.cfg) habe ich bereits vorbereitet und zum Download zur Verfügung gestellt: hier klicken.

 *1. Vorbereiten des externen Mediums*
Zunächst muss der externe Datenträger formatiert werden. Hierzu legen wir zuerst eine FAT32-Partition von 500MB an. Der Rest des Datenträgers wird dann in NTFS formatiert. Man kann hier natürlich jedes beliebige Dateisystem wählen - die meisten von euch werden aber sicherlich NTFS nutzen wollen.

 *2. Entpacken des Clonezilla-Images*
Das heruntergeladene ISO-Image lassen wir nun mit einem Programm wie UNetbootin auf die soeben erstellte FAT32-Partition entpacken. Wer möchte, kann an dieser Stelle schonmal testen, ob man nun vom USB-Laufwerk booten kann. Wenn alles klappt, fahren wir mit der Konfiguration von Clonezilla fort.

 *3. Konfiguration von Clonezilla*
Dieses Kapitel geht davon aus, dass im Rechner nur eine Festplatte bzw. SSD verbaut ist. Clonezilla bezeichnet diese als *sda*, das Backuplaufwerk ist *sdb*. Habt ihr zwei Festplatten, ist das Backup-Laufwerk dann logischerweise *sdc*.
Ferner muss unterschieden werden, ob man via CD, USB, PXE oder uEFI bootet. Dieses Howto geht nur von USB bzw. uEFI aus.

Schließt nun das externe Laufwerk an und öffnet die FAT32-Partition. Die heruntergeladene ZIP-Datei entpackt ihr, die Datei "grub.cfg" landet im Ordner "EFI/boot/" bzw "EFI\boot", die Datei syslinux.cfg kommt in den Ordner "syslinux".
Die Konfigurationsdateien könnt ihr noch wie folgt anpassen:

"set timeout" (grub.cfg) bzw. "timeout" (syslinux.cfg)
Dieser Wert bestimmt, wie viel Zeit ihr habt, im Menü auszuwählen, ob die Sicherung gestartet oder ob Clonezilla live (wo dann alle Funktionen wie etwa die Wiederherstellung verfügbar sind, gestartet werden soll). Bitte beachten, dass der Wert in syslinux.cfg in Zehntelsekunden angegeben wird!

"menuentry" (grub.cfg) bzw. "MENU LABEL" (syslinux.cfg)
Hier kann die Bezeichnung für den zu bootenden Eintrag festgelegt werden.

Wichtiger ist, was hinter "ocs_prerun" angegeben wird - hier kommt nämlich hin, wohin überhaupt gesichert werden soll. Das von mir verwendete "mount /dev/sdb2" besagt, dass das Backup auf der 2. Partition der 2. Festplatte / SSD landet. Unbedingt anpassen, wenn ihr mehr als eine Festplatte / SSD verbaut habt!

Interessanter aber sind die Parameter, welche hinter "ocs_live_run" angegeben werden können - diese beziehen sich auf den eigentlichen Sicherungsvorgang. Auf die wichtigsten will ich kurz eingehen:
*-b* ermöglicht das Durchlaufen des Programms ohne Rückfragen. Sollte für Testzwecke deaktiviert werden!
*-p* gibt an, was nach dem Sicherungsvorgang passieren soll. Mögliche Werte sind "choose" (Auswahlmenü), "poweroff", "reboot" und "command" bzw. "CMD".
*autoname* bewirkt, dass das Image mit der MAC-Adresse des Rechners und der aktuellen Zeit versehen wird. Sehr nützlich, wenn man von mehreren Systemen Images ziehen möchte.
*sda* gibt ganz am Ende an, dass man das erste Laufwerk des Systems sichern möchte. Unbedingt ändern, wenn ihr mehr als eine Festplatte / SSD verbaut habt!
Wer auf den Integritätscheck der gesicherten Daten verzichten möchte, kann noch ein "*-sc*" einfügen.

Alle verfügbaren Parameter lassen sich hier einsehen.

 *4. erster Testlauf*
Ich rate dringend dazu, an dieser Stelle das System vom externen Datenträger zu starten und im Bootmenü den zweiten Menüpunkt (also _nicht_ die Sicherung) zu starten. Hierdurch wird Clonezilla normal gestartet und wir können sicherheitshalber noch einmal die verwendeten Optionen überprüfen. Wir hangeln uns wie folgt durch die Menüs:
- Start_Clonezilla
- device-image
- local_dev
- (Backup-Partition auswählen - also die, wo das Image gespeichert werden soll)
- (Verzeichnis, in welchem das Image gespeichert werden soll, auswählen)
- Beginner
- savedisk
- (Name wählen)
- (zu sichernde Partition wählen)
- (Dateisystem prüfen?)
- (Image prüfen?)
Der komplette Befehl erscheint daraufhin in grüner Schrift am unteren Bildschirmrand. Notiert ihn euch und bestätigt dann, dass das Backup angelegt werden soll.

 *5. Überprüfen der Konfiguration*
Checkt nochmal anhand des soeben notierten Befehls, ob die Konfigurationsdateien okay sind - insbesondere die Partitionsangaben dürfen nicht fehlerhaft sein. Natürlich werdet ihr ein paar Unterschiede finden, welche aber darauf zurückzuführen sind, dass das vollautomatische Backup andere Optionen nutzt als das standardmäßige.

 *6. Abschließen der Konfiguration und durchführen eines ersten vollautomatischen Backups*
Hiernach könnt ihr nochmal von dem externen Datenträger booten und diesmal die Sicherung anstoßen. Diese sollte völlig selbstständig durchlaufen und den Rechner danach (abhängig von eurer Konfiguration) herunterfahren.

---

Ich kann hier leider gerade nicht das Booten via uEFI testen - die Konfiguration sollte so aber okay sein.
Solltet ihr Fehlermeldungen bekommen, bitte postet diese so genau wie möglich hier. Fragen und Anmerkungen sind selbstverständlich gestattet und erwünscht.

MfG Jimini


----------



## thoast3 (26. September 2014)

Der Link zu grub.cfg und syslinux.cfg funktioniert leider nicht 

Edit: Und komischerweise kann ich die Festplatte (Toshiba Store.E Basics) mit dem Programm von Windows 7 nicht eine FAT32-Partition mit 500 MByte erstellen.
Weiß jemand Rat?


----------



## Jimini (26. September 2014)

thoast3 schrieb:


> Der Link zu grub.cfg und syslinux.cfg funktioniert leider nicht


 Meinst du den Anhang? Bei mir funktioniert der Link nach wie vor. Oder muss man das noch irgendwie "freigeben", so dass auch andere User darauf zugreifen können? Du kannst mir sonst aber auch deine E-Mail-Adresse via PN schicken, dann lasse ich dir die beiden Dateien zukommen.

Bezüglich der Partition: woran das liegen könnte, weiß ich zwar nicht, aber es schadet nicht, wenn die Partition etwas größer oder kleiner als 500MB ist. Nur sollte sie nicht kleiner als 300MB sein, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Oozy (26. September 2014)

Vielen Dank für das HowTo, Jimini.
Das ist immer so eine Sache mit Back Ups. Man schiebt das immer auf und ärgert sich danach, wenn man die Daten nicht gesichert hat.


----------



## Jimini (26. September 2014)

AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Das ist immer so eine Sache mit Back Ups. Man schiebt das immer auf und ärgert sich danach, wenn man die Daten nicht gesichert hat.


 Eben. Festplattenspeicherplatz ist nicht wirklich teuer - meistens ist es daher die Bequemlichkeit, weswegen man seine Daten nicht regelmäßig sichert. Die Lösung, welche ich hier beschrieben habe, habe ich vor ein paar Jahren für meine Eltern erarbeitet. Ergo musste es so einfach und so bequem wie möglich sein 

Wenn man sich mal anschaut, was eine professionelle Datenrettung kostet (oder was ein Datenverlust generell bedeuten kann, u.U. das Ende der beruflichen Existenz), dann kann man nicht oft genug auf die Bedeutung von regelmäßgen Backups pochen.

MfG Jimini

P.S.: hat noch jemand das Problem, dass der Anhang nicht heruntergeladen werden kann?


----------



## thoast3 (5. Oktober 2014)

So, endlich bin ich mal dazu gekommen, mich mit Clonezilla auseinanderzusetzen.
Aber ich hab noch Fragen:
1. Muss ich die zwei Dateien, die du mir per E-Mail geschickt hast, verwenden? Es existieren nämlich schon Dateien mit gleichem Namen in den betreffenden Ordnern. Ich hab es schon ausprobiert, booten von der ext. HDD mit den Standardeinstellungen von Clonezilla klappt.
2. Muss ich sonst noch was ändern?
3. Was hältst du von diesem Tutorial: http://clonezilla.org/clonezilla-live-doc.php ?


----------



## Jimini (5. Oktober 2014)

thoast3 schrieb:


> 1. Muss ich die zwei Dateien, die du mir per E-Mail geschickt hast, verwenden? Es existieren nämlich schon Dateien mit gleichem Namen in den betreffenden Ordnern.


Natürlich musst du die von mir zur Verfügung gestellten Dateien nicht verwenden. Allerdings bootest du mit den Standard-Dateien das ganz normale Clonezilla, bei welchem du alle Schritte des Sicherungsvorgangs von Hand auswählen musst. Die von mir hochgeladenen Dateien booten direkt mit im Voraus festgelegten Einstellungen, so dass du nicht mehr machen musst als von dem externen Datenträger zu booten 
Die Sicherung läuft dann selbstständig durch und am Ende wird das System ausgeschaltet.


> 2. Muss ich sonst noch was ändern?


Nein - außer natürlich, wenn du beispielsweise mehr als eine Festplatte im PC hast.


> 3. Was hältst du von diesem Tutorial: http://clonezilla.org/clonezilla-live-doc.php ?


 Das ist halt das "Manual" für Clonezilla, welches erklärt, wie man das Tool überhaupt benutzt. Das von mir geschriebene HowTo befasst sich explizit mit einem unbeaufsichtigten Backup, welches man beispielsweise abends anwerfen kann oder bevor man das Haus verlässt.

MfG Jimini


----------



## thoast3 (5. Oktober 2014)

Ok, deshalb sind deine Dateien auch kleiner 
(Wahrscheinlich) letzte Frage:
Muss ich auch etwas umstellen, wenn die interne HDD in 2 Partitionen unterteilt ist (nur auf der 1. Partition sind Dateien drauf)?


----------



## Jimini (5. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe ehrlich gesagt noch nie eine einzelne Partition mit Clonezilla kopiert und kann daher nicht sagen, ob das Klonen und Wiederherstellen ohne Probleme möglich ist - schließlich fehlen dir dann unter Umständen der MBR beziehungsweise die GPT. Du müsstest also schauen, ob das funktioniert - statt "sda" für die ganze Festplatte könntest du dann beispielsweise "sda1" für die erste Partition der ersten Festplatte nehmen. Ich weiß aber wie gesagt nicht, ob das hinhaut, da ich das noch nie gemacht habe.

MfG Jimini

P.S.: Fragen sind nicht nur okay, sondern erwünscht! Dazu ist der Thread ja da


----------



## sirtel (11. November 2014)

das HowTo sieht super aus.
ich würde es gern auch probieren.
leider funktioniert der Link mit den beiden Dateien nicht. :-/


----------



## Jimini (11. November 2014)

Ich habe es gerade nochmal getestet und auch andere testen lassen - der Link funktioniert definitiv. Vielleicht schießt bei dir ein Virenscanner quer, der den Download von ZIP-Archiven blockt? Ich kann dir das Archiv aber ansonsten auch per Mail zukommen lassen. Wenn du das möchtest, schick' mir bitte deine E-Mail-Adresse via PN. 

Nachtrag: die Dateien können alternativ auch hier heruntergeladen werden.

MfG Jimini


----------



## sirtel (17. November 2014)

das hat geklappt, SUPER...
Vielen Dank.


----------



## King-Julien96 (29. Januar 2017)

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Anleitung!
Allerdings bin ich bei der Verwendung der grub.cfg auf einige Probleme gestoßen, da es wohl einfach für eine "uralte" Version von Clonezilla geschrieben wurde.
Nunja, Zeiten ändert sich bekanntlich, und die grub.cfg muss mit der Zeit gehen!

Zunächst muss man die Option "union=overlay" hinzufügen.
Die Option ocs_live_keymap="/usr/share/keymaps/i386/qwertz/de-latin1.kmap.gz" muss durch "keyboard-layouts=de" ersetzt werden.
Auch die Option ocs_lang="de_DE.UTF-8" muss durch locales="de_DE.UTF-8" ersetzt werden.
Am Ende sieht die grub.cfg so aus:

set prefix=/EFI/boot/
set default="0"
if loadfont $prefix/unicode.pf2; then
  set gfxmode=640x480
  load_video
fi
terminal_output gfxterm
set timeout="20"
set hidden_timeout_quiet=false

if background_image $prefix/ocswp-grub2.png; then
  set color_normal=black/black
  set color_highlight=magenta/black
else
  set color_normal=cyan/blue
  set color_highlight=white/blue
fi

menuentry "Sicherung mit Clonezilla starten"{
  search --set -f /live/vmlinuz
  fakebios
  linux /live/vmlinuz boot=live union=overlay config noswap nolocales edd=on nomodeset noprompt ocs_prerun="mount /dev/sdb2 /home/partimag" ocs_live_run="ocs-sr -q2 -j2 -z1p -p reboot savedisk autoname sda" ocs_live_extra_param="" keyboard-layouts=de ocs_live_batch="no" locales="de_DE.UTF-8" vga=788 ip=frommedia nosplash
  initrd /live/initrd.img
}

menuentry "Clonezilla live starten"{
  search --set -f /live/vmlinuz
  fakebios
  linux /live/vmlinuz boot=live union=overlay config noswap nolocales edd=on nomodeset noprompt ocs_live_run="ocs-live-general" ocs_live_extra_param="" keyboard-layouts=de ocs_live_batch="no" locales="de_DE.UTF-8" vga=788 ip=frommedia nosplash
  initrd /live/initrd.img
}


Bei der syslinux.cfg ist es genauso. So sieht sie am Ende aus:

default /syslinux/menu.c32
timeout 200
MENU MARGIN 5

label Backup
  MENU DEFAULT
  MENU LABEL Sicherung mit Clonezilla starten
  kernel /live/vmlinuz
  append initrd=/live/initrd.img boot=live union=overlay config noswap nolocales edd=on nomodeset noprompt ocs_prerun="mount /dev/sdb2 /home/partimag" ocs_live_run="ocs-sr -q2 -b -j2 -z1p -p poweroff savedisk autoname sda" ocs_live_extra_param="" keyboard-layouts=de ocs_live_batch="no" locales="de_DE.UTF-8" vga=788 ip=frommedia nosplash
  TEXT HELP
  * DIE SICHERUNG DES ERSTEN LAUFWERKS WIRD AUF DAS ZWEITE LAUFWERK GESCHRIEBEN.
  * BITTE SICHERSTELLEN, DASS KEINE ANDEREN LAUFWERKE ANGESCHLOSSEN SIND!
  ENDTEXT

label Clonezilla live
  MENU LABEL Clonezilla live starten
  kernel /live/vmlinuz
  append initrd=/live/initrd.img boot=live union=overlay config noswap nolocales edd=on nomodeset noprompt ocs_live_run="ocs-live-general" ocs_live_extra_param="" keyboard-layouts=de ocs_live_batch="no" locales="de_DE.UTF-8" vga=788 ip=frommedia nosplash
  TEXT HELP
  * DIESE OPTION STARTET CLONEZILLA GANZ NORMAL
  ENDTEXT


Ich hoffe, ich konnte wenigstens ein paar Leuten helfen!


----------



## -Ultima- (1. Februar 2017)

Ich habe eine SSD (Crucial MX100 mit 512GiB)
Eine WD Blue mit 1TiB und eine WD Red mit 1TiB.

Wie gehe ich vor wenn ich ein komplettes (Backup) Image der SSD auf die WD Red speichern möchte?
Auf der WD Red sind noch andere Dinge gespeichert und die sollen das bleiben.


----------



## King-Julien96 (2. Februar 2017)

Starte eine Linux-Live-CD, führe imTerminal "lsblk" aus, suche deine SSD und die WD Red, notiere ihre Bezeichnungen (zB. sda, sdb, sdc,...) und schreibe sie an bestimmter Stelle in die grub.cfg (für UEFI-PC) oder der syslinux.cfg (wenn über BIOS gestartet wird, eher bei älteren Computern, also meist obsolet).

Alternativ kannst du auch cygwin installieren und "cat /proc/partitions" im Cygwin Terminal ausführen. Hier werden dann auch die zugehörigen Windows-Laufwerksbuchstaben aufgelistet. Evtl etwas einfacher für den Linux-Neuling 

Also muss die Bezeichnung für die SSD iwo hinter "ocs_live_run" stehen (im obigen Beispiel sda). Die Bezeichnung für die WD Red schreibst du in "ocs_prerun", wenn sie z.b sdc heißt, lautet der Befehl ocs_prerun= "mount /dev/sdc1/home/partimag". (Wenn du die WD Red in Partitionen unterteilt hast, guck in welcher du das Backup speichern willst!) 

Dateien sollten hier nicht verlohren gehen auf der WD Red. Mach aber zuvor ein Backup und teste die Konfiguration!

Oder schreib, was sudo lsblk ausspuckt und deine fertige grub.cfg oder syslinux.cfg, dann kann ich evtl unter Vorbehalt grünes Licht geben.


----------

